# Flame Box Elder Reunion



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll explain the title later if anyone is curious enough to want to know.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 24, 2013)

That is, Bar none, the prettiest wood I have ever laid eyes on, that's even nicer than my Ironwood and I do love the Ironwood.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'll explain the title later if anyone is curious enough to want to know.



I want a log :wacko1:


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 24, 2013)

You are saving some of this really awesome FBE for me .... ? Right? RIGHT????



I mean I am setting aside paycheck, after paycheck, after paycheck !!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> That is, Bar none, the prettiest wood I have ever laid eyes on, that's even nicer than my Ironwood and I do love the Ironwood.



I owe you a box and yours is in this. You get the first cut Joe. I'm sending you more than I actually owe but that's the way we work isn't it.


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

Holy Flamin' Cellulose!  One of those logs looks like it may have some green color!!! Are you watching for some sweet bangle wood?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is, Bar none, the prettiest wood I have ever laid eyes on, that's even nicer than my Ironwood and I do love the Ironwood.
> ...



Yes sir, that is the way we work and I would not have it any other way.


----------



## EricJS (Feb 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'll explain the title later if anyone is curious enough to want to know.




You found the Glock??:i_dunno:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Lucy, you got some explainen to do...


----------



## brown down (Feb 25, 2013)

you either found your pistol you lost or another deep stretch of timber that is loaded with your prize wood??? I have never seen FBE like yours...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweet lookin stuff! Wish they made FRBs big enough for full rounds... I might have to bite the bullit and get one of those trunk sections in its not already all sold.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

I did not find my glock. I have given up on that. If you could be out there and let me show you the area where it is you'd understand. Fire crews had dozed much of that end and I didn't know until yesterday. The created a fire break in my patch. They didn't get many trees relatively speaking but I've emotionally moved on from the glock and am going to buy another. Fortunately for me the 10mm is not a popular round and so the model G20 like mine has not gone up in price since I bought it a few years ago. IMO it's one of the better handgun bargains you can get. And even with the ammo shortage and everything bneing out of stock, I am finding boxes of 10mm ammo here and there in stock. I don't really need any just an observation for anyone wanting to get into an awesome pistol that has ammo available. That's hard to do right now.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweet lookin stuff! Would love to have a trunk section, is it all spoken for? 

Thought my first post didnt go through, so I posted again, duh


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2013)

How big is this chunk, and, what would it take to get everything above & below those 2 black lines?
[attachment=19125]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2013)

How big is this chunk, and, what would it take to get everything above & below those 2 black lines?
[attachment=19125]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Sweet lookin stuff! Wish they made FRBs big enough for full rounds... I might have to bite the bullit and get one of those trunk sections in its not already all sold.



Barry FEDEX ground is not all that bad for a single block.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> How big is this chunk, and, what would it take to get everything above & below those 2 black lines?



Most of this is supposed to go to quench nonWB backorders, but lemme see what I can come up with for you. What are you looking to make?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Most of this is supposed to go to quench nonWB backorders, but lemme see what I can come up with for you. What are you looking to make?



You take care of your BO's, man. I can wait till next go round. I just saw that and was thinking HF's out of the top half and bowls out of the bottom. Like I said though, I can wait.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> *
> Most* of this is supposed to go to quench nonWB backorders, but lemme see what I can come up with for you. What are you looking to make?.....



:no dice. more please:

Like I said, what sizes you want.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



They don't teach critical reading skills in Popcornfarte'.:lolol:

I've got the itch to turn a big bowl littered with red flames and I got a 20" swing.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet lookin stuff! Wish they made FRBs big enough for full rounds... I might have to bite the bullit and get one of those trunk sections in its not already all sold.
> ...



Well put me down for a chunk, this batch, next batch, whenever you get caught up. Ideally 12-15" diameter and 14 or 15 long. Im salivating already!


----------

